# Dhcp do not work with networkmanagement applet. [Solved]

## noverby

I am a new Gentoo user and I have to say that I have really enjoyed the Gentoo-experience. Kudos to the Gentoo developers.

The only issue I have experienced so far is that KDE's networkmanager applet networkmanagement do not work with dhcp. There is no issues if I configure networkmanagement manually to static ip.

I use dhcpcd and I have tried to emerge networkmanagement with or without the dhcpcd USE flag with no succes.

USE flags: (A little messy)  :Smile: 

```
     USE="autoipd avahi bluetooth branding connection-sharing consolekit dbus

     fbcondecor icu java kde minizip mmx mng networkmanager opengl

     policykit python qt4 sse sse2 static-libs synaptics udev wifi xorg     

     -modemmanager -qt3 -dso git subversion perl jpeg lock session startup-notification X"
```

rc-update:

```
       NetworkManager |      default                 

         avahi-daemon |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |      default          sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

           fbcondecor | boot                         

                 fsck | boot                         

                  gpm |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default 
```

And again thanks to the Gentoo community... I hope you will help me resolve this issue.Last edited by noverby on Tue Jul 10, 2012 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I may be wide of the mark in your case, but I could not get the dhcpcd DHCP client to work, only the dhclient DHCP client. See Wireless not working (Atheros ATH5K) [Solved]. I did:

```
# emerge dhcp

# USE="-dhcpcd dhclient" emerge networkmanager
```

----------

## noverby

Thank you so much it worked  :Very Happy: 

By the way do you know why the networkmanagements buttons looks weird after a reboot?

I will mark this thread as solved!

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

That's good news. Glad I could help.

But I don't know why you are seeing 'weird' KDE Network Management buttons, as I don't experience that myself. What exactly do they look like? Is the problem confined to the Network Management widget, or do other widgets or parts of the screen exhibit similar behaviour?

----------

## noverby

Picture:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xjx4itn32qhsrva/snapshot1.png

The other widget buttons look normal...

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Strange. Have you tried running kbuildsycoca4 and/or re-installing kde-misc/networkmanagement?

----------

## noverby

Sorry for slow respond.

I have reinstalled networkmanagement many times and running kbuildsycoca4 did not help.

Heres output of kbuildsycoca4:

```
kbuildsycoca4 running...

kbuildsycoca4(4159) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry text/html in "/home/nimoov/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
```

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Not sure, then. Have you tried clearing the icon cache?

----------

